# Sakura scrollmate model # ST-14-3



## RetiredCoastie (Sep 7, 2009)

I have a friend that has a SAKURA Scroll-mate scroll saw with stand that he's looking to sell. Do any of you folks know about this saw? I looked on line but cant find any reviews. I would like to know if this is a good, fair or poor scroll saw. Thanks for any help that you guys may be able to provide.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

Here is one on craigslist

http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/hnp/tls/1486585956.html


----------



## RetiredCoastie (Sep 7, 2009)

Thanks Wayne, I did see this ad and I hope the 14" is as good as the 21" looks to be but i haven't used scroll saws a lot and don't know what's good or bad in a scroll saw. Thanks for looking!


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

It looks to be pretty nice….

Perhaps this is closer

http://cgi.ebay.com/14-Scroll-Saw-w-stand-by-ScrollMate_W0QQitemZ290375729501QQcategoryZ57124QQcmdZViewItem

And another post with more info. Appears original retail cost was $400

http://www.sawmillcreek.org/showthread.php?t=116576


----------



## RetiredCoastie (Sep 7, 2009)

Yep I saw those also. I can usually find reviews pro and con on the Internet but this is drawing a big fat goose egg which is why I was hoping someone had some knowledge with this brand/model of saw. Thanks again for the info Wayne. I'll keep digging.


----------



## skeezaroonie (Jan 10, 2011)

I'm, uh, a little late with this reply but . . .
I have a 21" Sakura - fabulous saw. The saws are now sold and distributed by pswoodmachines.com under their own label - the Sakura label is no longer distributed in the US, but the pswood 14" & 21" are both identical to their Sakura counterpart. Pswoodmachines also carries a pretty good supply of parts, most of which will still fit my old Sakura.

I can't close without relating the story of how I came to own this one. This goes back maybe 7 or 8 years now, when I bid for and won a small bandsaw on eBay. Totally out of the blue, the seller of the saw told me he had this scroll saw and would throw it in if I would just pay for the shipping. I hadn't a clue what a Sakura saw was at that time and obviously the eBay seller didn't either. The bandsaw was a little no-count 14" saw that is on the scrap heap now, was hardly worth the trouble to unpack. But that Sakura deal, wow. Nice saw, handles some surprisingly thick work I do in both Mesquite and bois d'arc, never misses a lick. I love it.


----------

